# LUXAIRE gas furnace shutting off



## KS_Rehabber (Feb 11, 2004)

The thermostat has to be reset to make it work again. This usually happens about twice a week. 

I'm thinking it may be the ignition module or the flame sensor. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## kachas (Feb 18, 2004)

*Luxaire*



KS_Rehabber said:


> The thermostat has to be reset to make it work again. This usually happens about twice a week.
> 
> I'm thinking it may be the ignition module or the flame sensor. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


You first need to see what the furnace is doing when it locks out
Is it cycling 3 times then locking out? Flame sensor
Or running for a while and shutting off could be module, weak ignitor


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2004)

*lock-out*



KS_Rehabber said:


> The thermostat has to be reset to make it work again. This usually happens about twice a week.
> 
> I'm thinking it may be the ignition module or the flame sensor. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


the furnace should have a small plastic window on the bottom panel of the furnace the next time it locks out you should check if it has a flashing light and count the number of times it flashs this is a self diognostic and the codes will be listed in your owners manuel. If this is a 90 + hi-efficiency furnace you shoul have a tee installed in the horizontal line close to the furnace with a looped plastic hose attached to it to catch excessive condensate from comming back down the pipe and causing look-outs to happen hope this helps
if you need more info let me know


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2004)

*noisey*

Can anyone tell me if there unit is really loud, or is just mine. And do you like the product or not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

My unit has been decent, once luxaire addressed the ignitor issue, the way they had the other ceramic ignitor positioned, if a spider or anything came in contact it burned out, i was going through one ignitor a year, They made a design change a couple years ago, and i havent had to change one since.


----------

